# Router Troubleshooting



## DaymanBSD (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello All,

I am attempting to find out what my issue is with my FreeBSD Router that I am attempting to build. I have set up the following tools on my OS on my router:


HostAPD
DNSMasq
PF
All of which appear to work and I can route through the AP. However; I am not getting nearly the speeds or the reliability that I can get off my other router. I have checked my CPU, Memory, Disk, and Network Interfaces for any sign of Over utilization/saturation or errors and I cannot find anything that would point to the bottleneck. Would anyone be able to assist my in pointing me to another possible reason as to why my wireless router is not performing. Thanks!


----------



## balanga (Jan 25, 2018)

Hardware specs?


----------



## shepper (Jan 25, 2018)

Also look at signal/noise ratio and whether there are nearby access points using the same frequencies.  Most wireless drivers lower transmission speed with noisy/dirty/congested signals

Edit: transmits -> transmission


----------



## DaymanBSD (Jan 25, 2018)

balanga said:


> Hardware specs?



CPU: QuadCore 1.2GHz
RAM: 1GB LPDDR2 (900 MHz)
Networking: 10/100 Ethernet
Wireless: 2.4GHz 802.11n wireless


----------



## DaymanBSD (Jan 25, 2018)

shepper said:


> Also look at signal/noise ratio and whether there are nearby access points using the same frequencies.  Most wireless drivers lower transmits speeds with noisy/dirty/congested signals



I will start looking at some tools to help me determine the congestion around my router. Would you have any suggestions of what I could use to help me determine if this is the problem?


----------



## swegen (Jan 25, 2018)

I once had a similar setup with reliability problems. I fixed it by replacing the WiFi-card with a gigabit lan card and connecting it to a separate 802.11ac router working only as a bridge.

That way the router performance and reliability has been exceptional without requiring any HostAPD tuning.


----------



## balanga (Jan 25, 2018)

```
ifconfig wlan0 up
ifconfig wlan0 scan
```


----------



## DaymanBSD (Jan 25, 2018)

swegen said:


> I once had a similar setup with reliability problems. I fixed it by replacing the WiFi-card with a gigabit lan card and connecting it to a separate 802.11ac router working only as a bridge.
> 
> That way the router performance and reliability has been exceptional without requiring any HostAPD tuning.



Interesting, so you have your router hooked to a separate access point. I was thinking about doing something similar to this, but I just havent found any bottle, as of yet, that would indicate that it was the wireless adapter. The wireless adapter I have now though is a wireless USB dongle capable of 802.11n so it is definitely possible that I will have to replace this.


----------



## shepper (Jan 25, 2018)

DaymanBSD said:


> I will start looking at some tools to help me determine the congestion around my router. Would you have any suggestions of what I could use to help me determine if this is the problem?



Running a scan will give you the channel(s) used by other Access Points and the S:N ratio of your own Access Point.
30.3.4.1.1. How to Find Access Points


----------

